#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-02
<donke459> I really want to try out gnome 3 and the gnome shell
<donke459> But how am I supposed to get any work done if compiz isn't making my windows explode and burst into flames?!?!
<donkeyofdarkness> I spend a lot of time at work moving the mouse over menus and watching the flames
<donkeyofdarkness> I think if I upgrade to gnome 3 I'm going to be very bored
<donkeyofdarkness> Or I might end up doing something productive and that simply will not do.
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-04
<donkeyofdarkness> Gnome 3 still needs some work but it's pretty good.
<donkeyofdarkness> I think they should add some more customization options to it though. It's linux, not a mac.
<funnylookinhat> I can't stand either Gnome 3 or Unity
<funnylookinhat> And I don't understand what was so wrong with Gnome 2.
<MitchM> heyo
<FunnyLookinHat> Win!
<Randen> double win!
<FunnyLookinHat> For sure.
<FunnyLookinHat> What you been up to?  Still in CO ?
<Randen> yup
<FunnyLookinHat> Where at? Doing what?
<Randen> livin the dream
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll believe it when I see it.
<MitchM> I am.
<Randen> takes awhile to get there
<MitchM> I'm over in Broomfield now
<Randen> its like the neverending story
<MitchM> working at a small consultling firm
<Randen> me too!
<FunnyLookinHat> haha
<Randen> CTC up here
<MitchM> CTC ?
<MitchM> DTC ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Randen is so trollin'
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<Randen> ctc = colorado tech center
<Randen> louisville
<skyjumper> can't believe this channel exists
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh
<FunnyLookinHat> WHAT
<FunnyLookinHat> Wow this channel is growing my leaps and bounds
<FunnyLookinHat> Randen, I totally thought you were just trolling from ##php lol
<Randen> hahah no man.. i seriously am in CO
<Randen> coincidence
<FunnyLookinHat> Legit.
<Randen> right place/right time
<Randen> and now im recruiting :P
<skyjumper> well shit, i wonder how many other people in CO use ubuntu
<Randen> welcome snicers
<FunnyLookinHat> Hah legit
<FunnyLookinHat> skyjumper, Tons
<FunnyLookinHat> Our release party for 11.04 was over the weekend
<Snicersabc> Hello hello
<FunnyLookinHat> too bad it was to celebrate Unity...  ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> howdy
<Snicersabc> How is Unity? I have yet to use it
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm not a fan - but I think Gnome 2 + Docky is perfect...
<FunnyLookinHat> It also was pretty buggy on my system for whatever reason - possibly my nVidia card...
<FunnyLookinHat> But we have a bunch of members who are sold on it.
<Randen> if you guys want to join snicers and my LAMP enthusiast skype channel, hit me up. skype id: aowie
<Randen> aowie1*
<Randen> what kind of system are you running it on?
<skyjumper> do you have to be a LAMP *enthusiast*
<FunnyLookinHat> A RUBY LOVER!
<FunnyLookinHat> GET OUT OF HERE.
<skyjumper> haha
<FunnyLookinHat> LAMP is the ONLY way to go.
<skyjumper> no, i'm working in PHP right now
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh good.
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<Snicersabc> lol
<Snicersabc> The channel is good for anything LAMP related.
<Snicersabc> Anyone have experience using denyhosts?
<FunnyLookinHat> I haven't but I'm going to be implementing it pretty soon I think.
<FunnyLookinHat> (as soon as we push this box live)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-05
<Randen> MitchM: what company do you work for?
<Snicersabc> Nice, well it ended up blocking my own IP for some reason today, so gonna have to figure that out.
<MitchM> Randen, "EveronIT"
<skyjumper> anyone else freelance here?
<MitchM> I do some.
<Snicersabc> I do some when I have time.
<skyjumper> been a little curious what kind of rates / project prices people are getting
<skyjumper> i contract for a couple of small marketing/dev firms who keep claiming they can't charge shit
 * Randen does freelance regularly
<FunnyLookinHat> I do very little...  too busy w/ the startup I work for  :-/
<Randen> i charge $35/hr
<FunnyLookinHat> Wish I could more :0
<FunnyLookinHat> That's all ?  :)
<Randen> but give price breaks on projects as a whole
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll usually charge around $50/hour
<Randen> im still pretty small time, i can really justify that much yet
<FunnyLookinHat> And I'll price break projects, or charge less for more monotonous work (i.e. html vs. php)
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh wow - quittin' time
<Randen> some of my time is spent researching why shit wont work XD
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> So just don't count those hours..  :)
<Randen> fuck that i'd charge more for tedious HTML labor
<FunnyLookinHat> HTML is easy
<FunnyLookinHat> CSS is the pain.
<FunnyLookinHat> JS is the fun.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok time to get out of here.
<FunnyLookinHat> bbl
<Randen> picture cropping is annoying
<skyjumper> FunnyLookinHat: seconded
<Randen> cya
<Snicersabc> later
<FunnyLookinHat> You all should add this channel to your favs
<Randen> done
 * skyjumper will be idling
<Snicersabc> done
<Randen> MitchM: if i shared a google doc with you, could you give me a ballpark on what i should charge a client for a project?
<MitchM> Sure.
<MitchM> mitchm87@gmail.com
<Randen> sweet thanks.. sent
<Randen> i had some indian company give me a quote but they are soooooo cheap
<Randen> hard to beat their prices
<Randen> $15/hr
<skyjumper> easy to beat their quality tho >:D
<Randen> very
<Randen> most people dont see that though
<Randen> im off work now, omw home, be back on in a bit
<skyjumper> potential client yesterday said she wanted a CMS site for $150
<MitchM> Randen, how long will it take you to make the mobile app?
<skyjumper> claimed she saw advertisements for that price
<MitchM> hah.
<MitchM> Randen, depending on how long that mobile app takes to build (not familiar with that) is how I adjust my price.
<MitchM> not even here.
<MitchM> nvm.
 * Randen is back in action
<Randen> MitchM: so what would ya pitch a site like that for?
<MitchM> myself, probably $500.
<MitchM> depends on the client.
<MitchM> and mostly on how long the mobile app takes.
<Randen> you would use a CMS ya?
<MitchM> I wouldn;t
<Randen> ive never done a mobile app :P
<MitchM> yeah.
<MitchM> well, that's the kicker.
<MitchM> mobile apps imho are hard
<Randen> really $500 though? thats super cheap
<MitchM> and i'd charge $3k for this :P
<MitchM> well, that's not including the mobile app.
<MitchM> yeah. but the site seemed fairly easy
<Randen> welll still mobile apps aside
<Randen> and if you arent using a pre-built CMS building an inventory managment system is a PITA
<MitchM> looks like they are looking for a database with 2 tables
<MitchM> and some alerting stuff
<MitchM> could do that in a weekend yeah?
<Randen> they are programmers so dont go off the Databases section
<Randen> arent*
<MitchM> kk
<Randen> they need an e-commerce site
<MitchM> oh.
<MitchM> outline didn't really read that.
<Randen> selling all those products and shipping them out at regular intervals
<MitchM> $1200.
<MitchM> with paypal integration.
<MitchM> (they pay paypal)
<Randen> plus being able to print off those audi sheets with barcodes attached to products
<MitchM> and $125/hr for new feature requests.
<MitchM> (which is hopefuly where you nickel and dime your revenue)
<Randen> ok thats more like it
<Randen>             “My First Aid”
<Randen>                 Picture of cabinet with items that are currently in customer’s cabinet
<Randen>                 Ability to drag and drop items in and out of cabinet
<Randen>                 Real time total on the shopping cart w/avg. of last 3 invoices
<Randen> thats the part that triggered the "eCommerce" portion in my brain
<Randen> even thought they didnt really specify
<Randen> MitchM: anyways thanks for the input man, i appreciate it
<MitchM> no problem.
<MitchM> hope you get it / get paid!
<Randen>   hehe me too!
<Snicersabc> Good morning Colorado
<Snicersabc> Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on their Android device?
<skyjumper> i've got the chrooted, VNC'd ubuntu on my G2
<skyjumper> besides being "neat", it isn't too useful
<Snicersabc> yeah
<Snicersabc> That is what I am doing
<Snicersabc> but mysql keeps trying to configure whenever I apt-get install anything
<funnylookinhat> oh nice - the idlers stuck around!
<funnylookinhat> More idlers = more members in my book :)(
<funnylookinhat> *:)
<skyjumper> *:) <-- flower in hair?
<funnylookinhat> LOL
<funnylookinhat> Sure.
<MitchM> how cute
<funnylookinhat> MitchM, jealous?
<funnylookinhat> :D
<MitchM> :D
<Snicersabc> Back
<Snicersabc> Who was it that was using CHROOT ubuntu on their G2?
<skyjumper> Snicersabc: me
<funnylookinhat> skyjumper, g2 or g2x ?
<skyjumper> never heard of g2x
<Snicersabc> skyjumper: did you have any issues with mysql on yours?
<skyjumper> don't remember, it's been months
<skyjumper> can you just remove mysql?
<Snicersabc> Nope
<Snicersabc> No matter what apt-get command I run it attempts to configure and restart mysql server
<MitchM> Snicersabc, you need to apt-get remove mysql
<MitchM> Snicersabc, then clear the cache
<MitchM> then perhaps just for good measure
<MitchM> apt-get update
<MitchM> apt-get install <bleh>
<FunnyLookinHat> and if that doesn't work try an apt-get purge
<MitchM> exactly.
<MitchM> the purge command.
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<Snicers> Is there anyway to update a server without having to restart it?
<FunnyLookinHat> only if you don't have a kernel update
<FunnyLookinHat> if you update the kernel you have to restart
<Snicers> damn
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-06
<Snicers-Android> awfully quiet tonight
<skyjumper> booya
<skyjumper> first day in a while i been able to have windows open at 9am
<skyjumper> house windows, not Windows(r)
<Randen_> lol
<Randen_> when i had windows xp i felt the same way XD
<Randen_> if my nick is signed on at home, how do i disconnect it so i can identify here at work?
<Randen_> in IRC
<skyjumper> /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Randen_> i did that but Randen_ is not a registered nick
<Randen_> b/c of the underscore
<skyjumper> oh you can have nickserv kill your Randen nick
<Randen_> cool, how do i do that
<skyjumper> dunno... /msg nickserv help
<Randen_> says: GHOST Reclaims use of a nickname.
<Randen_> but will not let me ghost
<funnylookinhat> I just lost all of my titlebars on my windows...  ??!
<skyjumper> funnylookinhat: in natty?
<funnylookinhat> Yeah
<funnylookinhat> I think i hit a bad key combo ?  or. maybe it just broke?
<skyjumper> run compiz-decorator
<Randen_> nvm
<skyjumper> did you alt-space
<funnylookinhat> Quite possibly
<skyjumper> i been having that problem too
<funnylookinhat> oh yeah that fixed it
<skyjumper> this may be the buggiest compiz i've seen in a "stable" ubuntu release ever
<funnylookinhat> POS natty.
<funnylookinhat> Yeah
<funnylookinhat> It's because they tweaked the hell out of it to make sure it'd be set for Unity
<skyjumper> and decided to go with the development branch of compiz
<funnylookinhat> ya
<Randen> haha, i just pwned my home IRC connection :P
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-04-29
<alkaline4> hello
